# Schuhe für Klick und Flat Pedals



## bikercelle (22. Januar 2009)

Hy,
ich möchte mir gerne Schuhe kaufen! Die sollen einmal für Klickpedale geeignet sein und sie sollen aber auch für Flatpedale sein.
Ich würde mir dann nämlich zu Ostern neue Pedale wünschen, Kombipedale, auf einer Seite flat, und auf der anderen Klick!
Dieses Pedal wollte ich mir dann holen:
SHIMANO PD-M324 SPD ATB-MTB Pedal - Shimano Pedal
http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/32_192_193/products_id/1429

Gibt es dafür auch einen passenden Schuh, sodass ich an schwierigen Stellen schnell wechseln kann?

Danke für Tipps

Gruß

bikercelle


----------



## Miche12345 (22. Januar 2009)

Ich würde sagen das du mit einer Bärentatze ganz gut versorgt bist aber ich glaub nicht das du einen besonderen Schuh brauchst.
Entweder du fährst mit Klicker die kannst du auf beiden Seiten benutzen oder Mit Turnschuhen mal zu einkaufen.
Wenn die Klcker hast gibst du die nicht mehr so schnell her.
So ist es mir ergangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2009)

Nicht so viele Angstgedanken vor dem Umstieg auf Klickpedale machen. Die Allermeisten (=der größte Großteil) sind von den Klickpedalen restlos überzeugt.

Also entweder diese Wahrscheinlichkeit zu Rate ziehen und ganz normale Klick-Schuhe kaufen oder aber irgend einen Kompromiss, mit dem du nur halbwegs glücklich wirst, denn:
1. Du hast die ganze Zeit Angst und klickst dauernd aus. Dann kannst du auch komplett ohne Klickies fahren.
2. Du gewöhnst dich dran und Ausklicken wird nach kürzester Zeit nicht anders sein als den Fuß vom Pedal zu nehmen.

Ganz allgemein: Das M-324 ist nicht dazu gebaut worden und wird nicht vom Großteil dazu verwendet, um auf EINER Fahrt beides zu benutzen, sondern um mit demselben Rad mit Strassenschuhen zu(r/m) Arbeit/Uni/Bäcker/Einkaufen zu fahren.

btw: eigentlich kannst du auch mit jedem x-beliebigen Klickschuh die Bärentazenseite des 324er benutzen.

*edit*

es gibt geschätzte zwei Millionen Onlineshops, in denen es das Pedal deutlich(!) günstiger gibt.


----------



## Philipp2 (23. Januar 2009)

Da gibts die SixSixone Filter SPD Schuhe:

an die kann man die SPD platten für klickpedale dranmachen.
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=8f39445a-6a88-44ff-b0ed-254eee406449

# Sharp skate shoe styling.
# Removable single overstrap keeps your laces secure and out of harms way.
# Internal midsole is tapered for more comfort off the bike.
# *Use with or without SPD style pedals.*
# Non-marking gum rubber outsole


----------



## bikercelle (23. Januar 2009)

Danke, also meint ihr, das man wenn dann auf Klickpedale umrüsten sollte, und das mit passenden Schuhen? Passen die auch so fürs Downhill, oder sind da Bärentatzen(Flat) besser?


----------



## Masberg (28. Mai 2009)

Ich suche auch die eierlegenden Wollmichsau*schuhe* passend zum Wellgo D10 Pedal an meiner 150mm Sänfte. Daher will ich den Thread mal auf meine Bedürfnisse zuschneiden. Das sollen die Schuhe in der gennanten Reihenfolge bieten: 

SPD / Klickpedal kompatibel
Sohle ohne viel Profil für guten Halt auf Pins
Nicht zu warm
Halt für den Knöchel
Akzeptable Laufeigenschaften (ich fahre ja meistens)
Einsatzbereich ist: "SOULRIDING": Touren (deshalb Clickpdale), ein bisschen Bikepark und technische Trails (deshalb Plattform); keine Race oder Marathonambitionen


Dabei bin ich bislang auf folgende Schuhe gestossen:

661 Filter (siehe oben)
Shimano SH-MP66W http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/schuhe_pedale/Schuhe-MTB/SH-MP66W
Shimano SH-MT52 http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/schuhe_pedale/Schuhe-MTB/SH-MT52
ixs judge evo spd http://www.google.de/products?q=ixs...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title
Wer hat bereits Erfahrung mit diesen Schuhen? Wie steht es mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

Tourentauglichkeit (bz.B. AlpenX)-> müde Füße ...
Wärmeentwicklung -> heiße Füße ...
Halt/Stabilität und Schutz des Knöchels -> bei kurzen Laufpassagen und in Bezug auf Karambolagen des Knöchels mit dem Rahmen...
Passform des Schuhs -> genug Halt, wenn man mal in die Pedale tritt und an den Clickies zieht?
Das sind halt Punkte die man durch anprobieren nicht wirklich herausfinden kann.

Freue mich auf Kommentare und Erfahrungen.


----------



## Euderion (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin vor kurzem auf Klicks umgestiegen. Schuhe hab ich mir die Shimano SH-MT52 geholt. Pedale: SHIMANO PD-M324. Man kann damit gut auf der normalen Seite fahren, was allerdings nicht der Sinn ist. Zusammenreisen und eingeklickt bleiben.

Ich wollte zu beginn eigentlich billige Schuhe max 40â¬. Allerdings war ich vom Sitzkomfort und vom Halt in den MT52 schwer Ã¼berzeugt (SchnÃ¼rsystem vorher straff ziehen sonst sitzt man vorne etwas zu locker)

BelÃ¼ftung ist Top, mit dÃ¼nnen Socken spÃ¼rt man sogar nen Luftzug. Laufen kann man damit wie mit nahezu jeden Klick-Schuh den ich anprobiert hab.

Mehr als 60km Abendtouren konnte ich allerdings noch nicht machen. Bis jetzt ist der Eindruck spitze.

Ich war auch kurz davor mir die Wellgo D10 zu bestellen, aber ich glaube nicht das man mit den Shimano Schuhen guten Grip hat. (Fahre BMX mit Vans = Grip ohne ende) Wer einen genauen Beweis mit den Shimano Schuhen auf Flats will muss bis Montag warten, da kann ichs mal ausprobieren 
Ich denke bei reinen Downhillern bzw. evtl. Freeridern die mehr bergab fahren sind ordentliche Schuhe mit ordentlichen Flats viel sinnvoller.

GrÃ¼Ãe

Stefan


----------



## Masberg (28. Mai 2009)

Euderion schrieb:


> Wer einen genauen Beweis mit den Shimano Schuhen auf Flats will muss bis Montag warten, da kann ichs mal ausprobieren
> Ich denke bei reinen Downhillern bzw. evtl. Freeridern die mehr bergab fahren sind ordentliche Schuhe mit ordentlichen Flats viel sinnvoller.



Hi Stefan,
probiers am Montag mal. Alles was du schreibst ist sicher richtig. Wäre halt ein Kompromissschuh.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## topse (2. Juni 2009)

Masberg schrieb:


> Ich suche auch die eierlegenden Wollmichsau*schuhe* ....
> 
> SPD / Klickpedal kompatibel
> Sohle ohne viel Profil für guten Halt auf Pins
> ...



Ein Kompromissschuh zwischen gutem Radeln und halbwegs gutem Gehen, das wär es, und den 661 Filter SPD habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, zumal die Schuhe von 661 vorne bequem weit geschnitten sind.
Ich will mit dem Schuh eher auf dem Tourenrad/Alltagsrad radeln und dann aber zu Fuß auch einige Meter machen.

Fährt jemand hier den Schuh,oder was sind die Alternativen?
der Mt52 wär einer, was sagt denn der Schuh wenn man über Asphalt geht, klack klack klack gibt es denn überhaupt einen Schuh der nicht wie ein Pumsp klick klack macht.

DANKE


----------



## han-sch (4. Juni 2009)

also ich hatte die[SIZE=-1][FONT=arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/SIZE]_[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Shimano PD-M324[/SIZE][/FONT]_ schon. sind top sehn gut aus und wenn du ohne klick-schuhe fährst sind die super.
ich hab jetzt die _Shimano PD-M424_ da ich die _M324 _im gelände mit den klick-schuhn am fuß nich so toll fand, ich musste immer die klick seite suchen und deshalb hab ich mir die _M424 _geholt.


----------



## thaper (4. Juni 2009)

ich wollt auch mal klickies fahrn. habs sogar recht lang probiert.
bin damit aber net zu recht gekommen weil mir irgendwie das gefühl fürs rad gefehlt hat. also irgendwie total doof. mim ein und ausklicken lernt ma relativ fix. 

hab nur egal in welcher vorspannung in jeder kurve beide füße ausgeklickt ohne es zu merken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (4. Juni 2009)

also ich muss sagen ich will nix anderes mehr!!!
gefühl für's rad find ich mit klicks einfach nur super


----------



## John 117 (6. Juni 2009)

Hab mir die Shimano MT 32 L gekauft ( 51,95 Euro ). Klappt bisher echt gut. Schöne Verarbeitung, gute Stabilität.


----------



## Holgi (14. März 2010)

Moin,

ich hole das Thema mal wieder hoch, da ich garade mal wieder mit den Wellgo D10 versuche mich an Klickies zu gewöhnen, Suche ich nach vernünftigen Schuhen die auch gut auf der Plattformseite fahrbar sind.

Die Pedale sind an meinem Giant Reign mit 150/165mm Federweg hinten und 140 Vorne, also ein "all Mountain+" (dämliche Schubladen) Ich fahre damit Touren aber auch in gemäßigter Fahrweise unsere lokalen Dh-Strecken runter, also teils recht technisch anspruchsvolle Trails mit Wurzeln, Stufen usw.

Ich habe derzeit zwei halbwegs taugliche paar Schuhe, aber einmal (Lakes) ist die Sohle zu schmal und entweder die Cleats sind zu tief oder die Sohle zu weich. Die Cleats berühren den Pedalkörper und damit steht man nicht sicher auf dem Pedal. Beim anderen Paar (NoName) ist die Sohle ausreichend Breit, aber etwas zu Hart. Beide Male also suboptimal, ich suche also auch den Eierlegendenwollmilchschuh mit SPD.

Die Shimano SH-MP66W http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/sh...e-MTB/SH-MP66W haben vermutlich guten Gripp auch auf der Plattformseite, auf feuchten steilen Strecken stelle ich mir die Sohle etwas rutschig vor. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Schuhen auf den Wellgo Pedalen und montierten Cleats ? Oder auch mit 661 oder anderen vergleichbaren Schuhen.


----------



## Bymike (14. März 2010)

Ich stehe vor der gleichen Frage. 

Habe auch vor, mir die Wellgo D10 für's Cube Stereo zuzulegen. 

Als Schuh habe ich den FiveTen Minaar ins Auge gefasst. 

Nur noch nebenbei als frage: Hat man auf der Platformseite der Wellgo Pedale ordentlichen Grip? Ansonsten zufrieden? Reicht die Breite der Pedale?


----------



## Holgi (15. März 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor der gleichen Frage.
> 
> Habe auch vor, mir die Wellgo D10 für's Cube Stereo zuzulegen.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

ich bin erst zweimal damit gefahren, soweit gut, die Breite ist ähnlich wie meine DX am Bighit, da wie bei den DX Madenschrauben als Pinne dienen, sollte der Grip ähnlich sein. Mit normalen Schuhen bin ich aber noch nicht auf den Wellgos gefahren.


----------



## ufp (9. Mai 2010)

Holgi schrieb:


> ich bin erst zweimal damit gefahren, soweit gut, die Breite ist ähnlich wie meine DX am Bighit, da wie bei den DX Madenschrauben als Pinne dienen, sollte der Grip ähnlich sein. Mit normalen Schuhen bin ich aber noch nicht auf den Wellgos gefahren.


Ich fahr die Wellgo D10, zusammen mit den Shimano AM30.
Sind ganz passabel.
Klar, bei den Pins steht man halt nicht ganz so gut, wie wenn man eine normale flache Sohle hätte.

Die Härte der Gummisohle würde ich etwas mehr zu den Renn MTB Sohlen, denn zu den (glatten) BMX Sohlen einstufen.


Aber der Kompromiss ist trotzdem ganz gut.
Fühle mich *sicherer als* mit meinen  Exustar E-PM 81-SL-4
Siehe Bilder ganz unten:
http://char.esmartstudent.com/cube_ams_pro1.htm

Allerdings ist der Schuh hinten nicht hoch genug und besitzt leider keine Lasche zum anziehen .
Ansonsten gefallen mir fürs AM/FR Klettverschlüsse mehr als Schuhe zum schnüren  ; auch sind sie besser, einfacher und schneller zu (nach-) adustieren.

mfg ufp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

